

The Infinite Monkey Theorem Comes To Life - hangonhn
http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2013/12/10/249726951/the-infinite-monkey-theorem-comes-to-life?utm_content=socialflow&utm_campaign=nprfacebook&utm_source=npr&utm_medium=facebook

======
collyw
"the trick is having either an infinite number of monkeys or an infinite
amount of time, or both".

The universe is finite, (no?) so we don't have an infinite supply of monkeys.
Do we have an infinite amount of time? From my understanding of physics, we
don't (though I am not an expert).

